# 97' F-250 grinding 2nd gear



## 10Heavy (Mar 9, 2007)

When I down shift to 2nd gear it will grind until i get to about 3 or 4 MPH then it goes right in. None of the other grears have this problem. Any ideas??

Also, what price would you put on an 97' F-250 power stroke, supercab, manual trans, in good condition.


----------



## knothole (Feb 24, 2006)

10Heavy said:


> When I down shift to 2nd gear it will grind until i get to about 3 or 4 MPH then it goes right in. None of the other grears have this problem.
> 
> Also, what price would you put on an 97' F-250 power stroke, supercab, manual trans, in good condition.


Sounds like a 2nd gear syncronizer (sp) bad.


----------



## 10Heavy (Mar 9, 2007)

Any idea what that would cost to fix


----------



## HallisseyDesign (Jul 6, 2007)

Umm I know how to do a second gear syncro in a t-56 and you can do it farly easy if you would like to do it yourself. You will save tons of money if you bring the tranny to the shop not in the truck. Probably 1000 bucks. They charge a ton of money to take them out and put them in. I would say 1000 dollars max to fix it. How many miles and where are you located at? I need a work truck.:clap:


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Even without a synchronizer, if you blip the throttle when downshifting, you can eliminate the grinding. If you do that when the synchronizer is working, you eliminate the wear the 'just' downshifting causes.


----------



## VA Remodeler (Aug 8, 2007)

Kind of related to what tinner stated, double-clutch your downshift.

You bleep the throttle, but with the clutch out in neutral. The faster your moving the more throttle you need to give it. You really need to shift it like a truck that has no syncros, like a 10-Speed Road Ranger trans for example.

If you decide to change the trans, try to see which ones will interchange in your truck. If there are many to pick from, buying a used one may be cheaper.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

10Heavy said:


> When I down shift to 2nd gear it will grind until i get to about 3 or 4 MPH then it goes right in. None of the other grears have this problem. Any ideas??
> 
> Also, what price would you put on an 97' F-250 power stroke, supercab, manual trans, in good condition.


I bought a rust free '97 F-250 ex-cab F-250 4x4 w/ powerstroke and E4OD last fall for $5,000. 277k miles on it.


----------

